# What Are The Top 3 Bikes On Your Want List?



## Robertriley (May 25, 2016)

What Are The Top 3 Bikes On Your Want List that you don't own? Please post photos of them too
I'll start in order.

1939 Hawthorne Zep




1939 Mercury Pacemaker


TOC Chainless


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 25, 2016)

Hmm..off the top of my head...

An early post or prewar Schwinn Superior/Continental

A '76-'78 close coupled Superior

A '63 Radiant Gold Superior


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Hmm..off the top of my head...
> 
> An early post or prewar Schwinn Superior/Continental
> 
> ...




Let's see some photos.  Some of those are greek to me....Schwinn?  What is that?


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 26, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Let's see some photos.  Some of those are greek to me....Schwinn?  What is that?



Dont worry, you wouldn't get it even if I explained it. Its like some weird cult or something.


----------



## 2jakes (May 26, 2016)

This is my “dream” list.


----------



## bairdco (May 26, 2016)

70's Kawasaki BMX bike (had one 20 years ago, no serial number prototype. Got it from the father of a deceased team Kawasaki pro motocrosser. Sold it for a lot of money when I lost a job.)



 

Dynacycle



 

Buster brown gold plated schwinn. Just so I can tell every schwinn owner who thinks their bikes are worth their weight in gold, that mine really is...


----------



## oldfart36 (May 26, 2016)

Just have 2 at the moment! Bluebird, and Robin!!


----------



## Evans200 (May 26, 2016)

Western Flyer X53
Huffy Radiobike
Bowden Spacelander (pending lottery results)


----------



## Crazy8 (May 26, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Hmm..off the top of my head...
> 
> An early post or prewar Schwinn Superior/Continental
> 
> ...




You might be interested in this Prewar Superior.  He's not far from me, so I could help with the shipping if he can't handle it on his own.  Lots of high end parts, sadly not much is original beyond the frame and fork.
http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/5600823872.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2016)

Actually have about five left on my list but here are the top three right now.

1937 Iver Mobicycle





1935 Elgin Falcon




1941 Firestone Super Cruiser--there is one available right now but I'm tapped out from recent purchases


----------



## Handyman (May 26, 2016)

The top 3 bikes on my want list are:  *1)* An Iver Johnson model 90 Road Racer, *2) *An Iver Johnson model 90A "Special Racer" and *3)* An Iver Johnson model 90B "Chater Lea" racer.................................I'm not asking for too much am I ??  Why would I want anything else ??  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually have about five left on my list but here are the top three right now.
> 
> 1937 Iver Mobicycle
> 
> ...



I can't believe that you don't have some of those.  Even more so is that I have something you want and don't have?????  Crazy...lol.  I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I can't believe that you don't have some of those.  Even more so is that I have something you want and don't have?????  Crazy...lol.  I'm sure it won't be long.




The trick is finding the right bikes. A Blackhawk is probably easier to find than a Falcon and I would prefer and original, complete bike as I would with the others on this list. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (May 26, 2016)

My top 3 would be a bug eye RMS, early bluebird and a Mercury pacemaker


----------



## blasterracing (May 26, 2016)

Shelby Lindy






Shelby Whippet





1890's nice men's
original, rideable Shelby Ideal


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2016)

I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 26, 2016)

They would have to be original paint first of all and in decent condition...I would not spend the money it would take on a restored one or missing key parts regardless of its rarity in the hobby.

'37 Road Master Supreme
'36 Safety Streamline
'35 Colson Aristocrat (I actually have a housepainted bike, tankless version)
'40 Dayton Champion Twinflex (in burgundy/green!)
'35 (or is it '34) Schwinn Aerocycle
'41 Goodyear Double Eagle

Okay, that's 6 because the reality is I'm not going to be successful in obtaining any 3 off the list most likely.

Chris


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 26, 2016)

The motorcycle company bikes!!! Indian, Harley, Flying Merkel to name 3....


----------



## rocketman (May 26, 2016)

I'm with Dan. Motorcycle bikes, even a wall hanger would be nice....................


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The trick is finding the right bikes. A Blackhawk is probably easier to find than a Falcon and I would prefer and original, complete bike as I would with the others on this list. V/r Shawn



I'm right there with you on that.


----------



## cds2323 (May 26, 2016)

No longer buying bikes, but as a long time balloon tire collector there are a few I regret not finding. A Safety Streamline, an RMS 37 and the 35-37 Bluebird. There's many others too. 
More realistic ones like a 37 Columbia Air Rider with tank and a few pre war Colsons.


----------



## XBPete (May 26, 2016)

My list and dunno what to do about interweb pic files to properly give credit...
28-30 Elgin Cardinal
31 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge
1919 Haverford BB or truss ( Family from Philadelphia from waaaaay back, like Haverford Bikes a lot )


----------



## THE STIG (May 26, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Just have 2 at the moment! Bluebird, and Robin!!
> 
> View attachment 321173 View attachment 321172




38Bluebird


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 26, 2016)

1. Indian
2.Merkle/Merkel
3.Sterns Yellow Fellow


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

assuming $ is no object


----------



## mike j (May 28, 2016)

1.) 1915 or so Miami Bulldog
2.) Pre 1901 Nyack
3.) Another Colson


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2016)

My top three, and the reasons why:

- 1959 Schwinn Corvette in white (I might take red, but I really want a white one!) Why? Well, I like Corvettes, not the people who own them, but I like the cars. The color pops on this bike and it is quite rare and one-year-only. It also has a classic 50's sporty look that I like!







- 1955 Huffy Radiobike. This shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone who has known me here or in person for awhile. I would love to find one of the green ones or an ultra-rare blue model. I would demand the radio to work. If it didn't, I'd write a check to make it happen. I wouldn't turn down the more common red model, either. Oh, and one more thing, if I buy one of these, IT MUST BE COMPLETE! I will not track down parts for something like this, too time consuming and I'll never find the parts!








- Western Flyer X-53 (or the Murray equivalent). Few bikes incorporate 1950's art deco more than this model. The small-town Western Auto nostalgia is pretty cool too!


----------



## Crazy8 (May 28, 2016)

I want one of these.  And a single person Orient that I can actually ride.  Oh and a Whizzer.  

Thanks Santa!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2016)

As long as we're dreaming here, an '08 Sears/Elgin Chief, Iver truss, and a Schwinn B 10E. A Bluebird would be nice, but they're so small, I probably couldn't ride it! Slightly closer to reality, tanks for my 37 Colson and 50 Western Flyer Super...


----------



## dfa242 (May 28, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> ...an '08 Sears/Elgin Chief...



That one's gonna' be tough - Chiefs were available 1915-'19.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2016)

I already have 1 and 2 which aren't in the hard to get or rare list  so, all that's left is this, preferably in black:


----------



## slick (May 28, 2016)

My buddys newly aquired Arrow.



This absolutely gorgeous Shelby....



This no nose is phenominal...


And....all of you know im no huffman guy but this one right here....gives me sleepless nights. The color combo on it reminds me of a big 50's car with lots of chrome. So ya, i want this bike too. 



This Robin im in love with also....


And these two schwinns, ya i said schwinn. The colors are awesome. I admit...



 And there are quite a few more but im over three so......lol


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2016)

How does one keep the fire going when they have already found their dream bikes?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2016)

There is always something else out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (May 29, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> How does one keep the fire going when they have already found their dream bikes?





Easy, after your cup is filled, ya don't have the hunger so, then, hunt and search for super cheap old  bikes with a who cares attitude because, you don't 'need' it anyways, and then run over and talk em down even lower. . Hell ya could try the, "How much will you pay me to haul off that 100 year old rusted up scrap" game too. Albeit ya might need some chill pills so's peps don't think you're shaky when they're paying you to haul off a bluebird.


----------



## slick (May 29, 2016)

For some, bike collecting is like A.D.D. ,They find it, buy it, bored. Sell it, move onto the next treasure. The price continues to skyrocket until it hits, what some of you call California pricing, with every A.D.D. consumed new buyer that just wants their next fix of owning something for the AWE factor.

For the rest of us, its about finding, rescuing, and preserving what's there. And that first initial adrenaline rush we get when we find it, clean off the rust, put that coat of wax on, air up the tires and go for that initial test ride that hasn't happened in the last 50 plus years. That same adrenaline rush happens every time we think about the last time we rode that bike with every glance. That's what these bikes do for me. They never grow old. Just one look and the heart races like the first time you saw your significant other. POW!! Like that!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 29, 2016)

OMFG im in love.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 30, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> How does one keep the fire going when they have already found their dream bikes?




For me, it was accessorizing them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 30, 2016)

slick said:


> For some, bike collecting is like A.D.D. ,They find it, buy it, bored. Sell it, move onto the next treasure. The price continues to skyrocket until it hits, what some of you call California pricing, with every A.D.D. consumed new buyer that just wants their next fix of owning something for the AWE factor.
> 
> For the rest of us, its about finding, rescuing, and preserving what's there. And that first initial adrenaline rush we get when we find it, clean off the rust, put that coat of wax on, air up the tires and go for that initial test ride that hasn't happened in the last 50 plus years. That same adrenaline rush happens every time we think about the last time we rode that bike with every glance. That's what these bikes do for me. They never grow old. Just one look and the heart races like the first time you saw your significant other. POW!! Like that!!



Well said, agree 100%.


----------



## luckyfind (May 31, 2016)

2jakes said:


> This is my “dream” list.



You nailed it 2jakes. That's my dream list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (May 31, 2016)

luckyfind said:


> You nailed it 2jakes. That's my dream list!




Besides the dream list...I’ve had dreams where I’m buying these bikes.  Two of each.
One to ride & the other stays mint in the carton.




Eventually I wake up to reality....bummer !


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2017)

I stumbled on the this old thread that I made a while back and realized that I picked up 2 of my 3 on my list.  Also, I notice a few others did the same.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2017)

1. 36-37 Huffman/Dayton Super or Saftey Streamline.
2. Schwinn Aerocycle
3. Really nice OG paint Monark Super Deluxe 50-52.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2017)

I have Champagne taste and a beer budget, but then it's the chase, right?
I currently drool for  a crusty streamline long tank like this:


After that I get excited about an og Schwinn like this:


Then reality sets in and I go and visit this bird, which luck would have it is mine, thanks to Chris.


----------



## JimK (Aug 14, 2017)

I am not really a collector or a purest so I have a little less lofty goals then some of the others here. Don't get me wrong most any of the bikes listed in this thread would be more then welcome in my home, but that aint likely. But for my top 3 whish list bikes I want to build they would be:

#1  Good Humor type ice cream bike (Project)
#2  Cycle truck (project)
#3  Huffy Rail  (complete but a fixer upper)


----------

